# Automation ml



## magmaa (24 Oktober 2008)

Hallo hat sich jemand schonmal mit dem Thema automation ml beschäftigt und kann mir darüber paar informationen mitteilen.


----------



## sue port (21 November 2008)

hloa magmaa,

schau mal da:
http://www.automationml.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=17

gr33tinx

sue


----------

